# Garage Find... Schwinnnnns



## Rust_Trader (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 30, 2020)

WoWzer !!!!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 30, 2020)

Beautiful lineup!


----------



## biker (Jun 30, 2020)

Winner!!! Good prices?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 30, 2020)

Right on brother your getting thar now looks great


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Jul 1, 2020)

You found gold at the end of the rainbow there!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 1, 2020)

I can't figure out why anyone would buy a bike that was not a Schwinn.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I can't figure out why anyone would buy a bike that was not a Schwinn.



Cuz they all look the same...except for the ladies on the end


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Cuz they all look the same...except for the ladies on the end




ha ha!   he just happened to buy a bunch that look the same.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 2, 2020)

it is not my fault. I was force fed    "Schwinn Bikes, the Quality Bikes, Are Best"    by Captain Kangaroo for most of my childhood.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 4, 2020)

Looks like the Brady Bunch's neighborhood!


----------



## biker (Jul 4, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Right on brother your getting thar now looks great



Getting there? He is there! What a sweep.


----------



## biker (Jul 4, 2020)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 1221556
> 
> View attachment 1221557



Like your epoxy floor.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 5, 2020)

As wonderful as those bikes are: they are overshadowed by the cleanliness of the garage floor. I have seen different angles of it but never have I seen oil stains on it.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 5, 2020)

Diggin the Ranger.


----------



## biker (Jul 6, 2020)

buickmike said:


> As wonderful as those bikes are: they are overshadowed by the cleanliness of the garage floor. I have seen different angles of it but never have I seen oil stains on it.



Just noticed the pieces of cardboard under each kickstand.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 13, 2020)

buickmike said:


> As wonderful as those bikes are: they are overshadowed by the cleanliness of the garage floor. I have seen different angles of it but never have I seen oil stains on it.



That's because new BMW's don't leak. lol


----------



## dtaylor613 (Jul 13, 2020)

Jeez that is an amazing find!


----------

